# Bargains from Lidl



## Phil Pascoe (14 Jan 2013)

I've just had a flier from Lidl. Next monday only, a Dremel look a like (rechargeable) £20 and kit of bits, discs, burrs etc. £13, or £30 the two. Can't be bad.


----------



## mind_the_goat (14 Jan 2013)

Well, it COULD be BAD !


----------



## Phil Pascoe (14 Jan 2013)

Unlikely for that money!
The kit is worth twice that , and the tools carry decent guarantees.


----------



## JakeS (14 Jan 2013)

phil.p":2p29q9wv said:


> tools carry decent guarantees.



I've only had a problem with a tool I got from Lidl once; in that case I simply had to email them a copy of my till receipt and they posted me a brand new (and working!) replacement, and let me keep the broken one (which was handy, since it came with accessories). In general, their tool offerings seem to be pretty decent.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (15 Jan 2013)

Jake, A friend of mine(a chippie) worked with a guy who used a £14.99 drill day in day out. One day it burned out -no problem , he says, I've got the guarantee, I'll take it back. Two and a half years later he takes it back. I'm sorry ,Sir, we can't replace it - but we can give you your money back.
How's about that?.......but of course they rely on people not keeping the receipts!


----------



## chippy1970 (16 Jan 2013)

I picked up a brother label printer from lidl the other week. Great for labelling all my systainers :grin:


----------



## jimi43 (17 Jan 2013)

chippy1970":25evca7x said:


> I picked up a brother label printer from lidl the other week. Great for labelling all my systainers :grin:



How much was it may I ask?

Jim


----------



## Myfordman (19 Jan 2013)

I've been very pleased with the set of basic wood chisels from Aldi for a fiver. They seem to hold an edge well enough for my needs.
Their offers seem to repeat a couple of times each year for such things
Dave


----------



## shipbadger (20 Jan 2013)

Hi all,

I've quite a number of tools and consumables bought from Lidls which found their way into my trolley whilst I was buying groceries! Most are good value for what you pay. One word of caution though, some appear to be European spec rather than UK. They regularly sell a propane torch, but you'll need to buy a regulator from a specialist as it works off an odd (for UK) pressure, mines had lots of use and is fine. Their air tools also come with an oddly threaded fitting which requires an adaptor, I think Machiine Mart sell something suitable but the tools are still in the cupboard. For the odd job their taps and dies represent good value but the last couple of boxes of drills don't seem to be as good as the ones they sold a few years back. The digital verniers are great, I've three sets!

Tony Comber


----------



## Phil Pascoe (21 Jan 2013)

Bump - it's today.


----------



## thething84 (21 Jan 2013)

not lidl but aldi. basically there twin brother here. i have a full compressor and kit i bought from them a few years back. great little bit of kit. Tools are a little heavy but aslong as your no tusing them all day its fine.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (22 Jan 2013)

thething84":hindn7wt said:


> not lidl but aldi. basically there twin brother here. i have a full compressor and kit i bought from them a few years back. great little bit of kit. Tools are a little heavy but aslong as your no tusing them all day its fine.


If you google it, you'll find that ALDI was founded by two brothers called Albrecht- hence ALbrecht DIscount. They then split into Aldi North and Aldi South - I forget which one runs Aldi U.K. 
Lidl was started by by a guy called Schwarz, whose used a different name because he didn't want any Black market association - Schwarz = Black.


----------



## Robbo3 (22 Jan 2013)

jimi43":3mpre49v said:


> chippy1970":3mpre49v said:
> 
> 
> > I picked up a brother label printer from lidl the other week. Great for labelling all my systainers :grin:
> ...


Brother PT1080 label printer £15 in store, £12.99 on line,
- http://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/brother-pt ... 6-pdt.html

HTH
Regards
Robbo


----------



## thething84 (23 Jan 2013)

phil.p":v6ouqosl said:


> thething84":v6ouqosl said:
> 
> 
> > not lidl but aldi. basically there twin brother here. i have a full compressor and kit i bought from them a few years back. great little bit of kit. Tools are a little heavy but aslong as your no tusing them all day its fine.
> ...




well i assumed they were similar company. as ads in paper always look nearly indentical.


----------



## Heath Robinson (24 Jan 2013)

I grabbed a set of ratchet spanners and a pair of snow chains (which immediately got me out of a massive queue behind some of the worst examples of truck-driving I've ever seen) for £20 each. 
I don't know if the spanners would take much abuse, but there's an easy answer to that... Don't abuse them. I always use a ring to break nuts, then sway to a ratchet. 
Anyway, both well worth while.


----------

